# Care Sheets? Golden Scorpion.



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

When i first bought this scorpion back in September time about,i researched and asked online for her ID we all agreed she was a golden scorpion.

Are there any care sheets for these ive only found this one,which doesnt give much info at all and looking at the image it looks nothing like her.
Gold Scorpion Care Sheet Information and Facts | Scorpion Picture Guide

Also if anyone have experience anything these scorp's please comment as much info as you want,i know shes a burrowing,and she does that anyways,but she hasnt been eatting and from most peoples opinions she's pregnant,which i would agree aswel,Id added some new pictures taken today when she popp'ed out for a bit.



















Also how much does these sell for,the adults and babies?


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> When i first bought this scorpion back in September time about,i researched and asked online for her ID we all agreed she was a golden scorpion.
> 
> Are there any care sheets for these ive only found this one,which doesnt give much info at all and looking at the image it looks nothing like her.
> Gold Scorpion Care Sheet Information and Facts | Scorpion Picture Guide
> ...




Sorry i didnt explain that good,just really wanted some good care sheets,might even start one up about a pregnant one and thier behavour,i know she wont eat because she's pregnant some people told me,but im more concerned about care sheets for other people to know..


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Golden scorpion?

It's not a S.Maurus Palmatus, looks like a member of the Opistophthalmus family, possibly a grossly overweight Boehmi, how large is it?


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Golden scorpion?
> 
> It's not a S.Maurus Palmatus, looks like a member of the Opistophthalmus family, possibly a grossly overweight Boehmi, how large is it?



Shes defo not over weight because she doesnt eat,anyways i bought her like that back in september and her weight has been the same?

We all ID'd her as a Boehmi,but i can not get good care sheets.

(I have done research on her as soon as i bought her,so everything ive been doing right so far,just more concerned about her being pregnant and not eatting)


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Golden scorpion?
> 
> It's not a S.Maurus Palmatus, looks like a member of the Opistophthalmus family, possibly a grossly overweight Boehmi, how large is it?


My initial thought was Palmatus but O. Boehmi agree i had two of these very aggressive from memory.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> My initial thought was Palmatus but O. Boehmi agree i had two of these very aggressive from memory.


How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing lol, came as freebies with a shipment from Tunisia


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Shes defo not over weight because she doesnt eat,anyways i bought her like that back in september and her weight has been the same?
> 
> We all ID'd her as a Boehmi,but i can not get good care sheets.
> 
> (I have done research on her as soon as i bought her,so everything ive been doing right so far,just more concerned about her being pregnant and not eatting)


Weight can take a long while to stabilise, especially with smaller species that have been overfed for a good period of time, that is one reason why I asked about her size.

The caresheet you linked shows S.Maurus Palmatus, who is we if I can ask, also, with you not knowing the species only having a common name I dont understand how you have done research on her?

What is she housed in, what are the temperatures and RH?


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> Nothing lol, came as freebies with a shipment from Tunisia


lol Darn i paid £12 well my sister did,just wondered how much they are worth,not going to sell her just wanted to know if she did have babies ect.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Not a lot tbh


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Weight can take a long while to stabilise, especially with smaller species that have been overfed for a good period of time, that is one reason why I asked about her size.
> 
> The caresheet you linked shows S.Maurus Palmatus, who is we if I can ask, also, with you not knowing the species only having a common name I dont understand how you have done research on her?
> 
> What is she housed in, what are the temperatures and RH?



Id like to correct you there,i did find actual research for her,i just dont remember the latin names,ill link to to my sisters thread,and thats where we got her id's as a Boehmi (I didnt say her latin name first because ive gotta go searching through alot of her posts so give me 5mins to find it again) I did find a very hidden care sheet a while back,but while im searching on google now i can not find that good one which also told me how many babies they have i remember it saying 10-15 babies.


Housed if a nice sized rub,with a couple of iches of soil which she's burrowed in and the temps are 25-30C.And the Humid is 77/85%.She has two shallow milk lids which are both filled up daily.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

O.Boehmi slings around £3 - £5 max.

What, this one http://scorpiondomain.com/opistopthalmus Boehmi caresheet.htm , if so then your humidity is too high and temperature too low, average brood size is 8 - 20.

It could be boehmi, but you cannot say for sure unless you have an expert on the genus ID it.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> O.Boehmi slings around £3 - £5 max.



Here we go,i told you i did get her ID ect and found out her proper ID just wanted to double check and find a better care sheet,and find out more about her being preggers.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/375217-i-d-scop.html


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Christ i id it back then for you as well, but yeah as Young_Gun says 3-5 max i wouldn't pay anymore


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> Christ i id it back then for you as well



Yea haha i was going to say.Good Advice once again Pied Piper:2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Here we go,i told you i did get her ID ect and found out her proper ID just wanted to double check and find a better care sheet,and find out more about her being preggers.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/375217-i-d-scop.html


You said you ID'd her 'definitely' from looking closer at pictures, if you don't mind could you tell me what distinguishing features you were looking at to come to that conclusion?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not confident that is gravid, cant see no white blobs between the plates, i would not offer it any food at all just keep water topped up.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> O.Boehmi slings around £3 - £5 max.
> 
> What, this one http://scorpiondomain.com/opistopthalmus Boehmi caresheet.htm , if so then your humidity is too high and temperature too low, average brood size is 8 - 20.
> 
> It could be boehmi, but you cannot say for sure unless you have an expert on the genus ID it.


Shit thats the care sheet i was on about,at the bottom it says 10-15 scorplings.
Yep thats the only good one i could find,thanks for linking it to me.
Good job im asking about that one because wikipeda says 77% the same as i thought it was.I'll alter it now for her.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> I'm not confident that is gravid, cant see no white blobs between the plates, i would not offer it any food at all just keep water topped up.



Yea okay,i give her fresh water and like i said she has two milk lids in there,so enough.I havnt tried feeding her for like 2 weeks or more,had to house them all in my sisters room because my room was cold,if she is gravid i just want her to pop them out so i can give her a nice meal,she's goin to be hungry after giving birth if she does have babies.:lol2:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> You said you ID'd her 'definitely' from looking closer at pictures, if you don't mind could you tell me what distinguishing features you were looking at to come to that conclusion?



The tips of her claws mostly,and advice from others,which i obviously agreed with the boehmi.
But all i can say is that im glad i bought her from the pet shop,the pet shop is a great place but he isnt into his scorpions and he had bought a pair off a random person and was selling them at the shop and she was bigger to the other one so i thought maybe that was a male because he was smaller,but who knows?,he admitted that he doesnt have a intrest in scorpions and he said he doesnt have a clue what species it was,it was kept in the wrong conditions aswel,cricket tub,a tiny layer of soil,a cotton bud which they changed weekly,and under a heatlight in very warm conditions and no humid.
But like i said they are a good pet shop but the inverts isnt much his intrest,and the other people who worked there were more likely looking after her,so i bought her kinda wish i bought the other one but oh well.


----------

